# Bronze CE28N 19X9.5 ET12 (5x114.3)



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As per title folks, I require one CE28N in Bronze in the aforementioned size.

The wheel must be in blemish free condition. Please do let me know if you may know of any for sale!?

Thank you very much in advance.

Best wishes..


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I may have a pair, will need to check.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Please if you could; that would be great. Jzk.


----------

